# My new paphs



## orchideya (Mar 25, 2012)

They came from the orchid show pre-orders.
Three paphs from Piping Rock:







They are - Fanaticum, sanderianum and Magic Lanthern. I must say that Piping Rock really rocks. I paid for the NBS Fanaticum, but got a BS!


Paph. St. Swithin from Crystal Star:






It has 4 growths in total, but they somehow separated two and two apart, so it could be maybe two plants with two growths each. I am new to multies, so have no idea about its growth habit and wouldn't dare to pull it out and look. What do you guys think?

Thank you for looking.


----------



## Justin (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice! Probably time to repot the Saint Swithin anyway. 

Multis are easy...just give them very bright light and plenty of water in the growing season, along with regular feeding. Give them warm-intermediate temps but a little cool in the winter is OK. 

Also important to have calcium in your water or top-dress the mix with limestone.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice buys!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes! sanderianum... thats the start. prepare to accumulate 50 or more paphs. THat's a good thing.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice Plants! It that a Phal bellina? I recently picked up a compot of Phal bellina 'Ingrid Ohh' x 'Joy'

Papman910


----------



## orchideya (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody!
Paphman910, it is P. Princess Kaiulani (violacea X amboinensis). I really like violacea and bellina and have several of them, and now decided to collect hybrids with their influence. Like their flowers shape and not to mention fragrance.
I have Phal bellina 'Ingrid Ohh' x 'Joy' seedling, got it from Kingfishers Orchids. Does your compot come from there too?


----------



## orchideya (Mar 25, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Yes! sanderianum... thats the start. prepare to accumulate 50 or more paphs. THat's a good thing.


Yep, you are right! Multies started to grow on me. My next one on the wish list is Paph stonei, but I can't find it here in Canada for some reason. Another I would get is Paph. Lady Isabel - it has a stonei parent.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 25, 2012)

orchideya said:


> Thanks everybody!
> Paphman910, it is P. Princess Kaiulani (violacea X amboinensis). I really like violacea and bellina and have several of them, and now decided to collect hybrids with their influence. Like their flowers shape and not to mention fragrance.
> I have Phal bellina 'Ingrid Ohh' x 'Joy' seedling, got it from Kingfishers Orchids. Does your compot come from there too?



Yes, Met up with Patrick at his greenhouse and saw his Phal bellina 'Ingrid Ohh' but it was not in flower! The leaves look like a dinner plate!

He gave me a Phal pallens keiki and Paph lowii for free!

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Mar 25, 2012)

orchideya said:


> Yep, you are right! Multies started to grow on me. My next one on the wish list is Paph stonei, but I can't find it here in Canada for some reason. Another I would get is Paph. Lady Isabel - it has a stonei parent.



I know who has a compot of stonei. Paphman!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 25, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I know who has a compot of stonei. Paphman!



Eggshells has at least 2 NBS size stonei! They are really healthy plants! Do ask him if he has it for sale!

Paphman910


----------



## orchideya (Mar 25, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Yes, Met up with Patrick at his greenhouse and saw his Phal bellina 'Ingrid Ohh' but it was not in flower! The leaves look like a dinner plate!
> 
> He gave me a Phal pallens keiki and Paph lowii for free!
> 
> Paphman910



So nice to get great plants and for free!
I got several phals from him including these two that bloomed during winter:
Kuntrarti Rarashati 'Copperstate'





and

Phalaenopsis fasciata 'Shaffers' 






His plants are really of the high quality. I am waiting for the new spring catalogue.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow! I like the second photo of the Phal species! 

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Those are sweet!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 25, 2012)

Great looking blooms!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2012)

What show?


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

Montreal show on Saturday March 24th.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you very much for the complements on my phal blooms. I realized that they don't really belong to this forum. Sorry about it.
Back to my paphs.
Do you guys think I need to repot the St-Swithin? It is really well established in the pot and has strong root system. I tried to pull on the leaves and heavy pot just lifted up.
Thanks.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes it's a good idea that whenever you bought a plant to repot it ASAP. This will be a good time to check for pest and diseases soo your existing collection will not be affected if the do have some. This will be the perfect chance as well to switch to medium that you are accustomed to so no more guess work.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot, eggshells. 
I read more on the medium, asked the owner of Piping Rock and decided to move my paphs out of clay pots with straight chc back to plastic pots with bark mix.
In regards to bark, I only have the option of the Shultz Orchid mix (looks like bark, perlite and maybe charcoal, but some pieces are too large)available now.
Now, this might sound ridiculous, but here is what I did for some of my parvis yesterday (to the big amusement of my family ).
I took the woooden crate that they sell clementines in. It has small round holes in the bottom. I put there some of the shultz mix and shaked. Whatever went through the holes was fine enough, so I used it to re-pot several parvi paphs.
Would that mix work for multies or should I add something else there?
Thanks again.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2012)

This is just my opinion but i didn't really like the shultz orchid bag. I may have gotten a bad bag. But when I opened it, It was full of fungus gnats. Not to mention that they break down easily and turns into mud. I used to use chc and its a good medium provided you soak it thoroughly. I really liked it especially in winter where the air is really dry. You need to flush it with pure water regularly as well. That means every other watering for me. The only downside for me is the preparation. It is very tedious. I also think that soft water will help a lot. However my friend paphman has very good success with it. You'll be amazed how big is his paph stonei. From Large seedling to now.

I mixed my own mix now. Fine bark, perlite and charcoal. For multis, I use the same mix but I put lava rock (when I prefer weight on the pots) or hydroton for drainage at the bottom of the pots.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

My Shultz bag seems to be OK, pretty clean and fresh. I use it for large phals(over 5 inch pot), and my only Phrag - pearcei seems to like it too, at least I can see many new roots growing, not much of the foliage though.
I will dare to unpot my new paphs on the weekend and see what is there under surface 
Do you use plastic or clay pots with your bark mix?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes I do. I use Rands Aircone Pots. I really liked them. But now that I have a coupe of deflasked seedlings and a few flask coming. I dont think its a good idea for me them all in aircone pots. 2" rose pots are just as good.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2012)

orchideya said:


> Montreal show on Saturday March 24th.


Oh, the OrchidExpo of les Orchidphiles des Montreal! LOL I was supposed to help judge the show again this year but too much stuff got in the way.  I hope you took some photos for us!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 26, 2012)

orchideya said:


> Yep, you are right! Multies started to grow on me. My next one on the wish list is Paph stonei, but I can't find it here in Canada for some reason. Another I would get is Paph. Lady Isabel - it has a stonei parent.



Are you sure you want to grow Paph stonei! My big plant is about 32 inches across and huge with 2 mature growth and 4 new growths on it as well!

Here are a few photos:

March 21, 2012

Flower Shealth:






Flower Shealth:





Whole Plant:





June 10, 2011:





January 24, 2010





My compots of stonei:

Paph stonei compot 1:





Paph stonei compot 2:


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

Paphman912 - it is just gorgeous! Now I want it even more.
Can't wait for pictures of the flowers that will come out of that sheath!


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Oh, the OrchidExpo of les Orchidphiles des Montreal! LOL I was supposed to help judge the show again this year but too much stuff got in the way.  I hope you took some photos for us!



Yes, I took lots of pictures. 
Here are some:

Paphiopedilum stonei 







Paph. Liberty Taiwan






Hybrids from Piping Rock display






Milt. Saffron Surprise






Phrag Mary Bess






Dendro Thonachai Gold







I actually took over two hundred pictures of different plants there, but they are high def and I have to resize each one for the web. I am doing it in batches every day and publishing them here:

Les Orchidophiles de Montreal Orchid Show - March 2012 - Montreal

(Moderators, please remove link if linking is not allowed in the posts).


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2012)

I saw a liberty Taiwan on Edmonton show. It was big as a baseball. Really nice. Im a species nut but I'm getting a liberty Taiwan next week.

.. Now I know why you want a stonei! You saw it in person!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very beautiful stonei flower! That is why I got a stonei plant and flask! Growing from flask is slow but should pickup this coming summer!

BTW Nice photos of Miltonia, Liberty Taiwan, etc!

Paphman910


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I saw a liberty Taiwan on Edmonton show. It was big as a baseball. Really nice. Im a species nut but I'm getting a liberty Taiwan next week.
> 
> .. Now I know why you want a stonei! You saw it in person!



I am gettig Liberty Taiwan in April at Ottawa Show. 

I saw lots of blooming multies at the show, but stonei and Lady Isabel striked me the most for some reason. I am definitely getting them whenever I find one.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes we like stonei so much. Especially the clones that have dark red pouches.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

orchideya said:


> (Moderators, please remove link if linking is not allowed in the posts).



Links are definitely allowed in this forum!

Thanks for sharing your photos. That is an awesome stonei!


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Links are definitely allowed in this forum!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos. That is an awesome stonei!



Thank you for clarifying this Dot! Some forums have weird rules about links in the posts.
Couple more pictures:

Paph. Lady Isabel







Paph. Cascade Creek







Paph. Jogjae


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Very beautiful stonei flower! That is why I got a stonei plant and flask! Growing from flask is slow but should pickup this coming summer!
> 
> BTW Nice photos of Miltonia, Liberty Taiwan, etc!
> 
> Paphman910



Its great to grow from flask and capture their growth and see the progress! I am too new to dare trying deflasking, but maybe some day I will too.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice Lady Isabel!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice Lady Isabel!
> 
> Paphman910


:clap::clap:


----------



## orchideya (Mar 27, 2012)

It is a beauty! These two plants at the show (stonei and Lady Isabel) are the reason of stonei getting to the very top of my wish list.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 27, 2012)

orchideya said:


> It is a beauty! These two plants at the show (stonei and Lady Isabel) are the reason of stonei getting to the very top of my wish list.



You are lucky to see it live! I have not seen it live so I hope to flower my stonei soon!

If you see a rothschildianum live you will drool as well!

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing the photos and the link.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 27, 2012)

orchideya said:


> It is a beauty! These two plants at the show (stonei and Lady Isabel) are the reason of stonei getting to the very top of my wish list.



Well if you really want one. I may be able to part with one stonei. ( I have three BS ). If you cant really find it.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 27, 2012)

Eggshells, thank you. 
I might have found it though. Glen Decker from Piping Rock said that he has all three that I asked for (stonei, Lady Isabel and Lady Rothschild), he just needs to double check and promised to get back to me next week with sizes and prices.
If it turnes out that he doesn't have stonei, I will ask for yours.
Wow, three BS stoneis, did they bloom for you yet?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 27, 2012)

No worries. Just helping you out with your quest. They haven't bloomed yet because they need to grow a second growth to bloom I believe. It grew a starter growth but I made a bubu on that and it caught my nail repotting. 

As paphman said they are big plants. The one I'm offering you is 26" across and 2" wide leaves so they aren't small. 1 growth plant.

Best of luck on your quest. Keep us updated with pics!


----------



## orchideya (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow 26 inch, sounds great! My only concern is - that shipping would cost a lot. I had some plants shipped from far (BC), but they were phals in sphag - very light and smallish. Large stonei in pot with media would probably be heavy . But if I won't be able to get it here from the show, I have no choice.
Would it survive the regular mail?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure as it's still not totally warm. I'm thinking perhaps in late April or early May it should be fine. I totally feel the same way for shipping. Too freakin expensive! If you pm me your email I can send you pics so we aren't boring the folks around here . As I said no pressure on you. Maybe check out the plants that you are getting in April if you're not happy with it. You can decide by then.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds good. Thank you Eggshells. I will let you know after the show.


----------

